# Newqida passenger car interiors



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's my stab at modifying a set of NQ coaches. These are the body shells with interiors

http://danzbb.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/passenger-2-300x190.jpg



Here's my bashed dining car (also just the shell and interior)



The seats are painted with a brown texture paint to simulate fabric/leather. 

More later.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's the "final" stage of my NQ dining car "bash"

I'm especially fond of the waiter with the cheese tray 



















There's still a bit of cleanup to do, but I'm pretty happy with how these came out.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Newqida in style. Yes, the platter of cheese is a winner!
Must be a smooth ride. No one has spilled coffee on the table cloth yet. 

Andrew


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

How did you make the bottle on the counter in the last photo?. I'm thinking that sanding down a cylinder of clear plastic stock would result in clouding. 

JackM


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

JackM said:


> How did you make the bottle on the counter in the last photo?. I'm thinking that sanding down a cylinder of clear plastic stock would result in clouding.
> 
> JackM


Jack,

I bought some acrylic rod, heated it with a torch (not in the flame, obviously) until it was stretchy, and then pulled it. The heated part stretched and narrowed. Once it cooled, I cut the rod at the narrowest point and then 1/2" below where it went back to being a cylinder on both sides and got two bottles out of it 

The only tricky part was keeping the rod straight while stretching/cooling. My first attempt created a bottle with a bent neck


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I learned of this trick of using Lite Brite pegs many years ago when there was a subscription to a miniature dollhouse magazine coming to the house. 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/450782243923152732/

Scott


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

scottemcdonald said:


> I learned of this trick of using Lite Brite pegs many years ago when there was a subscription to a miniature dollhouse magazine coming to the house.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/450782243923152732/
> 
> Scott


It's surprising how many interesting techniques and tips you can find for "G scale" by looking at dollhouse/miniatures sites. Not that I myself would ever frequent such "girly" sites of course--that's just what I heard from a "friend."


----------

